
Show HN: EmbedBox, an Open-Source UI to Get Your Embed Code Installed - zackbloom
http://embedbox.io
======
simple10
Looks like it's easy to extend with new sites. Well organized code.

[https://github.com/EagerIO/EmbedBox/tree/master/app/targets](https://github.com/EagerIO/EmbedBox/tree/master/app/targets)

~~~
adamschwartz
Thanks! We really appreciate that.

------
ecaroth
Very cool idea, and something that would have been useful on many projects in
the past. A little light on # of listed sights, but certainly something I
could see myself using for future projects.

~~~
adamschwartz
Thanks so much!

Here are some of the other targets that are on deck:
[https://git.io/vi8IK](https://git.io/vi8IK).

If there are any others not on that list you’d like to see added, please let
us know or create an issue on GitHub. Thanks again!

------
neurotixz
Wow, this is extremely useful and really addresses a major pain point.

I love it!

~~~
adamschwartz
Wow, thank you! If there’s anything we can do to improve it please let us
know.

------
buremba
It's really neat. Very much needed for our analytics platform Rakam and I
already started implementing it.

~~~
adamschwartz
Thanks! That’s amazing. :) Let us know if you run into any trouble.

Oh also, once you’ve finished implementing it, we’d be happy to add
[https://rakam.io](https://rakam.io) to our list of companies using EmbedBox.

~~~
buremba
Done!
[https://rakam.io/integrate?part=website](https://rakam.io/integrate?part=website)

~~~
adamschwartz
Looks beautiful!

We made some improvements to the way theme colors work [1] so you’ll want to
upgrade your version to take advantage of that. Thanks so much for using
EmbedBox! If you have any feedback on the integration process we’d really
appreciate it.

[1]: [https://git.io/viR8p](https://git.io/viR8p)

------
johne20
Very cool, nice work. Something we will probably add to Chatlio.

~~~
adamschwartz
Thank you!

If you ever do, please let us know. We’d love to add
[https://chatlio.com](https://chatlio.com) to our list of companies using
EmbedBox.

------
jscheel
You are doing the Lord's work here.

~~~
matthewhall
No, he's not.

------
matthewhall
This could actually be quite useful...

------
seige
This is pretty sweet! Well done.

